# my pte-6262 build



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

where to start? My names cory and i was tired of driving my slow tuned 1.8t. its just wasn't fast enough for me, i think it has something to do with drag racing my 8 sec dragbike. 

so i decided since my motor had 120K on it and would need a complete over haul anyway i would put a 3071r on a stock 1.8t motor and see how long the motor would last until i blew it up.

well i was doing a burnout in 2nd gear, bouncing it off rev limiter and dropped a valve. 



























I guess this is were the main reason you guys clicked on the thread starts. started thinking about what i really wanted to do, thought about a 35r, 5858, and 6262. 

I decided on the 6262, got the 4inch inlet 2.5inch out, air cooled, t3, 82.ar 3inch vband out.


























so with that this is what i got so far

dual ball bearing 6262
ie 144mm rods
je 82.5mm pistons 8:50;1
supertech intake and exhaust valves
supertech valvetrain 
stage 5 southbend 6 puck clutch
custom intake manifold
cts turbo exhuast manifold
38mm tial waste gate
integrated fuel rail
integrated oem fpr adapter
integrated coil pack adpaters
aem wideband
walbro inline fuel pump
complete engine gasket set, plus all new bearings










































things i still need to get
cat cams
precision 750hp core
2.5 inch intercooler piping
eurodyne mastero 7 (really want lugtronic)
send block and head to machine shop to get bored and hot tanked
id 1000cc injectors
and other little things from integrated

also my girlfriend isnt happy about me taking her closet over :laugh:


----------



## KmosK04 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks interesting! What car are those for?


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

My T4 .58 6262 is a little lazy on a 2.5L; did u consider a 5858?


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

KmosK04 said:


> Looks interesting! What car are those for?














tom8thebomb said:


> My T4 .58 6262 is a little lazy on a 2.5L; did u consider a 5858?


 i thought about it but its only rated for 600hp, on race fuel im looking for 650hp


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Even with the supertech valves and springs, the stock cams will be constricted up top if you are revving out to 8000rpm. Since you are rebuilding the head anyways have you thought about solid lifters and cams? You would have more useable power and the larger turbos will shine with increased pressure and rpms.


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

hopefully your victor reinz gasket doesnt piss out oil everywhere like mine did. lol :beer:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

seth_3515 said:


> Even with the supertech valves and springs, the stock cams will be constricted up top if you are revving out to 8000rpm. Since you are rebuilding the head anyways have you thought about solid lifters and cams? You would have more useable power and the larger turbos will shine with increased pressure and rpms.


 I'm going to try and get my hands on some cat cams. I'm told by the guy who is going to dyno tune my car that ie cams are junk. But I really appreciate the info, all the help and advice you guys can give me will help me out. I'm also have an aeb head. I am really good with motors hence I tear down and rebuild my dragbike motors every 2 weeks. 


Rac_337 said:


> hopefully your victor reinz gasket doesnt piss out oil everywhere like mine did. lol :beer:


 Great just what I wanted to hear :banghead:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

cxstubs said:


> I'm going to try and get my hands on some cat cams. I'm told by the guy who is going to dyno tune my car that ie cams are junk.


 What info is he basing this off of? I plan on getting cams in the future and had planned on getting IE, but this is the first bad thing I've heard on them.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Three3Se7en said:


> What info is he basing this off of? I plan on getting cams in the future and had planned on getting IE, but this is the first bad thing I've heard on them.


 I'm not sure. Im taking my car to ffe racing. My buddy right now has a fully built 6262 and just got I.e Cams. He is going up very soon to get his car dynod tuned from ffe racing. Told him what he all got and ffe said Cat cams are better. I wish I could inform you why but considering he has the highest hp 1.8t right now I'm going to take his word.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

I have i.e. cams and a pte 6262. And i like them. They pull all the way to redline


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Mindfault said:


> I have i.e. cams and a pte 6262. And i like them. They pull all the way to redline


 i think this hole cam thing is like an argument of which tune is better


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> I have i.e. cams and a pte 6262. And i like them. They pull all the way to redline


 My stock cams and my 5858 do most of the 'pulling' from 6-8500. 

I imagine cams would allow for more.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice collection of parts :beer:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

wylde said:


> My stock cams and my 5858 do most of the 'pulling' from 6-8500.
> 
> I imagine cams would allow for more.


 :wave: 


Rod Ratio said:


> Nice collection of parts :beer:


 Thanks


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

wylde said:


> My stock cams and my 5858 do most of the 'pulling' from 6-8500.
> 
> I imagine cams would allow for more.


 You on hydraulic lifters? I ask because I had my AEB built and really been debating on how high I am comfortable to rev to for racing (playing around or just driving it won't see revs that high, track purpose only at that range IMO)


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> You on hydraulic lifters? I ask because I had my AEB built and really been debating on how high I am comfortable to rev to for racing (playing around or just driving it won't see revs that high, track purpose only at that range IMO)


 I run the IE spring/retainers, new OEM hydro lifters, and Ferrea intake & exhaust valves. I plan on going to 9000 soon.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't run more then 8k on supertech stuff. Ferrea is good for 8500ish safe on a street car.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> Nice collection of parts :beer:


 this


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

I have ie valvetrain and supertech valves on an aeb with intake mani and 6262. Def. Noticed a difference between stock cams and the ie cams when it comes to breathing up top. The car is lazy on the street though


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

My dynos showed a drastic difference.


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

in for this since a 6262 is on my parts list opcorn:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Dropped my block and crank off at the machine shop to get bored, hot tanked, and looked over. Also got my aeb head, had to tease myself with a little Mach up.


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Waiting on the results on the 6262 and this setup. I have a GTX3071R and putting in my AEB head with 3658 catcams with Supertech valvetrain (complete). Also running 35lbs of boost on my gtx3071R and with the stock head I love it! But when I drop my new head and it being built im very excited. Deciding on going bigger turbo this winter and was looking at the 6262 my self. Hurry up and finishing im excited for this build!  lol very nice parts list/build :beer:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Kuzepski89 said:


> Waiting on the results on the 6262 and this setup. I have a GTX3071R and putting in my AEB head with 3658 catcams with Supertech valvetrain (complete). Also running 35lbs of boost on my gtx3071R and with the stock head I love it! But when I drop my new head and it being built im very excited. Deciding on going bigger turbo this winter and was looking at the 6262 my self. Hurry up and finishing im excited for this build!  lol very nice parts list/build :beer:


I'm trying lol. I want it done in the worse way.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Nice build man!

Did you consider to stroke it?


subscribed


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Turbo freak said:


> Nice build man!
> 
> Did you consider to stroke it?
> 
> ...


Had the thought but really want to try and get 650 hp without having to stroke it. On 110 octane I don't see why not.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Got the last shipment of parts I needed from intergrated today, "some of my buddy's stuff is in there to".

Rest of intergrated parts









80mm Hemi throttle body









Another Mach up because I couldn't help myself









Now I'm waiting on the machine shop to get me my block back so I can start to assemble my motor. :thumbup:


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

What coil packs did you decide to go with? I'm actually trying to replace mine now because there bad, im guessing you went with the FSI red tops with the adapters?


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Kuzepski89 said:


> What coil packs did you decide to go with? I'm actually trying to replace mine now because there bad, im guessing you went with the FSI red tops with the adapters?


Yes sir :thumbup:


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

+1 Ill be following this build! 650+ should be easy specially if your going to be running with high boost. Big ass turbo. :beer:


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

cxstubs said:


> Had the thought but really want to try and get 650 hp without having to stroke it. On 110 octane I don't see why not.


I make over 650 whp with the smaller PTE 6057 .64 a/r, no stroker, unported small port awp head, using IE cams and Maestro. With your setup it should be no problem making 7 + :beer:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

3071R-GLI said:


> I make over 650 whp with the smaller PTE 6057 .64 a/r, no stroker, unported small port awp head, using IE cams and Maestro. With your setup it should be no problem making 7 + :beer:


I'd be happy with 600 whp, but you can never have to much


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

cxstubs said:


> I'd be happy with 600 whp, but you can never have to much


i seriously cant wait enough to push a 5858 to its limit. haha


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

tom8thebomb said:


> i seriously cant wait enough to push a 5858 to its limit. haha


That's why I didn't want a 5858. I didn't want to push it to the turbo to its limit.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Got my block and crank back from the machine shop. Also assembled the rods and pistons. I plan on getting the wrest of the bottom end together by Monday. Also have a pic of all the main parts on my floor, hopefully it won't ever looked like that again. Don't want to have to take my motor apart again.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

:heart::wave:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

carlhuebner said:


> :heart::wave:


:wave:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry for the horrible phone picture, had long weekend and barely any sleep. I raced both Saturday and Sunday. But i still managed to get my bottom end together. The machine shop said about a week or two untill I get my head back. Still waiting for a couple parts in the mail also.










I no it's not vw or Audi related but I also won both days this weekend. Besides for putting some of my winnings into my bike, I have a lot of money left over to dump into this build


----------



## Killdoc (Sep 7, 2009)

congrats on the winnings.


nice progress on the build aswell. 
Will be waiting to see the finished product.

Best of luck.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

How much boost were you running on the stock block before you dropped a valve?


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

T-Boy said:


> How much boost were you running on the stock block before you dropped a valve?


23-25 psi :laugh:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

cxstubs said:


> 23-25 psi :laugh:


:vampire: LOL You just wanted an excuse to build everything up....


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

T-Boy said:


> :vampire: LOL You just wanted an excuse to build everything up....


Yessir. :thumbup:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Just another useless update because I'm bored on lunch.

Got my intercooler piping/couplers. And finally got my arp head studs after waiting for 1 1/2 months. Still just waiting on the machine shop for my head.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Details on the bike?


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Details on the bike?


1500cc Kawasaki. The head is all machined out to fit the huge valves. Way to much to list lol. 

Here's a video when it was a 1450cc running 8.60-8.80

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNhKrD5pYDw&sns=em


----------



## dc_tha_dub_bum (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice build!! But I will take that gt30 off your hands lol.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

dc_tha_dub_bum said:


> Nice build!! But I will take that gt30 off your hands lol.


I would sell ya it but, it ain't my valve lol.


----------



## dc_tha_dub_bum (Jul 13, 2011)

Stupid phone double post lol. 

But I understand on that one. When I go big turbo I actually wanna go bigger then that I haven't seen many daily driven vw's with large turbos like the 6262, 35rs etc etc. for me to go that route it's gonna be a while. I will be following your build to see how it goes.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

dc_tha_dub_bum said:


> Stupid phone double post lol.
> 
> But I understand on that one. When I go big turbo I actually wanna go bigger then that I haven't seen many daily driven vw's with large turbos like the 6262, 35rs etc etc. for me to go that route it's gonna be a while. I will be following your build to see how it goes.


My buddy dailyed a 5858, he posted in the forum actually.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Well just another stupid update while waiting for my head. My buddy got his stuff back from the machine shop, so with the down time I assembled his bottom end for him over the weekend. :thumbup: 










And then there was 2 fully built bottom ends! 










Also got my precision intercooler


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure I would have went with a 6262 on a 1.8T street car. But i still like your build, keep it going! 

BTW I run a CT5858 billet wheel, journal bearing. It takes some effort to get that thing spooling in the lower gears, but once I'm in boost its a good time. Antil lag soon and I'll get back to ya.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

lorge1989 said:


> Not sure I would have went with a 6262 on a 1.8T street car. But i still like your build, keep it going!
> 
> BTW I run a CT5858 billet wheel, journal bearing. It takes some effort to get that thing spooling in the lower gears, but once I'm in boost its a good time. Antil lag soon and I'll get back to ya.


 I no that its kinda a large turbo for a 1.8t but my buddy's running a 6262 and he is at full boost at 5k. Not horrible when you rev to 8500k. Ill post up videos after the motor is broken in


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Also I was thinking at work last night once I get my hands on some ie cams it will help out alot with the 6262


----------



## Killdoc (Sep 7, 2009)

power is something worth waiting for imo. 

I personally enjoy the feeling of the power surge  

where did you source your parts(bearings,pistons,rings,ect..)? where you happy with the service?


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Killdoc said:


> power is something worth waiting for imo.
> 
> I personally enjoy the feeling of the power surge
> 
> where did you source your parts(bearings,pistons,rings,ect..)? where you happy with the service?


 I got my rods and pistons off cts turbo. As a combo. They had great service. Everything like bearings and seals I got off intergrated. And other stuff I got from the dealer.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Well you can guess what I got. Sorry for no pictures of the head back from machine shop. Kinda got to excited and started slapping it together. 



















Need to go get a couple nuts and little stuff. Then off the my buddy's to weld up the intake and I.c piping


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome build! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a 6262 with is cams and fully built head and don't see full boost till around 5500 rpm. 

Check it out I think this was 20 psi maybe less 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDXCEK-HCyY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Downeywu said:


> Awesome build! :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks 


Mindfault said:


> I have a 6262 with is cams and fully built head and don't see full boost till around 5500 rpm.
> 
> Check it out I think this was 20 psi maybe less
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDXCEK-HCyY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 I plan on running 25-28 psi on 93. And on c16 Around 35psi. And revving to 8500


----------



## strokednshaved (Nov 4, 2012)

what valve cover is that??


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

strokednshaved said:


> what valve cover is that??


It's oem awp valve cover. I just shaved it. If u do it your self though be carfull of the one stud on the back side of the timing belt side, you gotta weld the under side of the valve cover or else you get a dime size hole in it. :thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

good job. 
g/f = toys allowed:thumbup:


----------



## strokednshaved (Nov 4, 2012)

cxstubs said:


> It's oem awp valve cover. I just shaved it. If u do it your self though be carfull of the one stud on the back side of the timing belt side, you gotta weld the under side of the valve cover or else you get a dime size hole in it. :thumbup:


thanks love your build!


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing really exciting going on. I'm stuck untill I get my throw out bearing. I'm hoping it comes Tomorrow. I plan on firing it up next weekend, maybe mid week. Depends on how things fall threw. Still gotta drop motor in, weld up intercooler piping, weld up down pipe, and do my brakes. Shouldn't be a problem since I don't have a race for 3 weeks. Untill then just another pic.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Motor is in the car and I'm welding up the intercooler and downpipe. Hoping first start will be Friday night or Saturday afternoon


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

I daily a journal bearing 6262: Profec B EBC with steering wheel switch, either 17 or 23psi, only an intake cam from the smaller turbo days though. 
Late spool and not much grip in lower gears means it's easier on the car than a low RPM high torque turbo.

Very nice work, I dig it. It will be fun.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats a real sleeper right there


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

That's a true sleeper right there lol. But I got it running and got 50 miles on it so far. Still breaking it in before I spool the turbo up. I don't no how to post a video on here. If someone post a link I will share for sure


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Subscribed! I'm finishing my MK2 build also with 6262 ballbearing... how's the break-in going? :thumbup:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

inovillo said:


> Subscribed! I'm finishing my MK2 build also with 6262 ballbearing... how's the break-in going? :thumbup:


So far so good. Got 400 miles on it so far. I spooled it up the other day to 15psi and it moved pretty good. But it was backfiring like crazy around 7500rpm, and would go past that. Found out my maf sensor was bad. Picked up another maf sensor and now it goes to 8500rpm no problem. Plan on turning boost up to 25-28 once I hit 500 miles. It's sitting though untill my turbo blanket comes in. The turbo got so hot it melted my rain tray in half.:facepalm:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

I have to work on cleaning the bay up alittle but its fine for now


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

lol... Yeah, get the blanket ASAP! Are you stroked or still 1.8L? Sorry if I missed this info at the beginning.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

inovillo said:


> lol... Yeah, get the blanket ASAP! Are you stroked or still 1.8L? Sorry if I missed this info at the beginning.


It's not stroked. It's just bored to a 1.9


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Awesome, can't wait to hear some feedback once broken-in and gone up on boost!


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice build! Looking really good. I love the DBB 6262.. I have one on my DSM. My favorite turbo hands down. This turbo shines at 30-40 psi.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Yep... that's when the 600whp+ starts kicking in! :laugh:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

^ yes it does, **** is gnarly. I love my 6262 bb


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

And shines even more with I.e. cva1s and valve train


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Following thread, can't wait for results!


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Going to exhaust shop this week so I'm not running open downpipe Anymore, also waiting for my new rear shocks since mine are currently blown. This weekend it should see 30psi.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Good news... :thumbup: 
Keep us posted


----------



## red.dub (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm IN!!! :thumbup:


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

OK, so how was the weekend? lol


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

inovillo said:


> OK, so how was the weekend? lol


Weekend didn't go as planned I got stuck welding up my buddy's intercooler piping and putting his motor in. Then Sunday I got stuck putting a bigger turbo on my other buddy's evo. Now that the lift is finally mine ill be getting it back on the road today. Just have to replace my rear shocks.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

lol... :thumbup:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

inovillo said:


> lol... :thumbup:


Well if its not one thing it's another. Got it on the road was doing the first pull and it was over boosting and fluttering like crazy. So I took the boost controller out and took it out on just the 15psi waste gate spring. Ordered a new boost controller. It broke the tires loose in 2nd gear and alittle in 3rd. So far on 15psi its doing good.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

I think she got a little hot


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

cxstubs said:


> Well if its not one thing it's another. Got it on the road was doing the first pull and it was over boosting and fluttering like crazy. So I took the boost controller out and took it out on just the 15psi waste gate spring. Ordered a new boost controller. It broke the tires loose in 2nd gear and alittle in 3rd. So far on 15psi its doing good.


What boost controller were you running when this happened?


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

inovillo said:


> What boost controller were you running when this happened?


A stupid ****ty one I had laying around. I'm ordering a aem true boost


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Cool, we are running the TrueBoost on our R32-T shop car... pretty good so far. :thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

I've had the Greddy Profec B Spec II since day one....it's been good and reliable. But if I could do it all over again, I'd spring for the Apex-i controller so I can do boost by gear.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Yep, it's just a little of a PITA to setup the boost by gear in some applications.


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm so glad people in the technical forum actually know what there talking about. Not like the other forums that are full of a bunch of people that have no clue, but will still try and talk bad about something your doing. :thumbup:


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Well it's all running right and whatever was going to break broke. Broke my stock axle with the first 25 psi pull which put a nice hole in my tranny. Had to pick another one up for now. Got raxles, I'm going 6 speed over the winter so ill have to get 6 speed ones :facepalm:. Got some videos will just have to take the time to upload them. Time isn't on my hands untill after h2oi though.


----------



## Killdoc (Sep 7, 2009)

Ouch! That sucks! Raxels are a must with 300+ IMO.. I love mine. Good luck to you over the winter. :thumbup:

Waiting on vids


----------



## Leonturbo (Nov 26, 2012)

any news?


----------



## cxstubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Leonturbo said:


> any news?


had to sell everything from this build do to medical bills, i crashed my 4 wheeler over the winter and split my kidney in half, then was about to start a 6766 vrt build for my mk2 but once again im out of work and in my bed. reason being a guy pulled out 10ft in front of me while i was on my street bike and i had no time to stop and i hit him doing 25-30mph. broke 11 bones and lost my spleen. so maybe this winter we will see. :banghead:


----------



## gtx3076r (Jun 1, 2015)

cxstubs said:


> had to sell everything from this build do to medical bills, i crashed my 4 wheeler over the winter and split my kidney in half, then was about to start a 6766 vrt build for my mk2 but once again im out of work and in my bed. reason being a guy pulled out 10ft in front of me while i was on my street bike and i had no time to stop and i hit him doing 25-30mph. broke 11 bones and lost my spleen. so maybe this winter we will see. :banghead:


really sad to hear all that... are you fully recovered now?


----------

